# Color of BLUE used on 17 foot Seaview?



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Does anyone have a recipe for the blue/gray used on the 17 foot Seaview?

Interior done.
FS1 1/2 done
Sail modified with moving control surfaces.
New Bright white LED with lens for nose light installed in brass tube
Propellers detailed to look like composites
lighting 80 percent built.
Gearbox and tubing installed for FS1 raising & Lowering....


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I've never seen it as blue/gray. Looks to me like a Krylon Primer Gray.

Larry


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Although I have seen build-ups with a blue tint added for an underwater look, I believe all the actual effects models were gray over white.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The 8-foot model had some pronounced shading done with blue along with the panel that runs the length of the superstructure. I think this was done to pop out the contours in the underwater shots--it's VERY noticeable in the new DVD transfers. The 17-footer probably just had the panel on the superstructure since it was designed for shots of the ship running on the surface--and it's definitely more low key--you can see it in one of the screenshots on this page:

http://www.epstudiossoftware.com/blog/?p=138

It's subtle enough that you almost miss it but if you look closely you can see there is a blue panel down the length of the superstructure.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I added this darker panel to my build-up,- but it was just a darker shade than the hull. The fins on the sail have a stripe of this color too on the topside.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I did a "shark-skin" fade on mine..... Just to be different.....

Yes, those are glasses....it's in my optical office on display!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks fantastic.I'm sure you get a lot of stares and compliments on your Seaview.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

So I guess you'll be getting the eight-window kit so it will match your poster ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

This is a custom mix of colors I used on my Boat...


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

According to Dave Merriman, who did the restoration of the 17 footer, the gray is the same color as DuPont's filler primer. A medium cool gray as I recall.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr. Wabac said:


> So I guess you'll be getting the eight-window kit so it will match your poster ?


I'm thinkin' "YES"! I enjoyed building the first one so much, I'd do it all over again! :thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

LGFugate said:


> I've never seen it as blue/gray. Looks to me like a Krylon Primer Gray.
> 
> Larry


Do you happen to have more info on this color? Like the product number?
An internet search turn up several different shades of grey in reference to "Krylon Rrimer Gray".

Thanks


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Tim Nolan said:


> I did a "shark-skin" fade on mine..... Just to be different.....


Tim, what colors did you use for the top and bottom of the Seaview? Thanks


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's the light.
I did both of mine in sprayplace grey primer.








In this light it shows kind of a blue cast.









Same sub, same paint. This shot looks more grey.

This is in slightly brighter light;








And direct sunlight. see how the color appears more blue when the light level is lower?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Krylon Primer Gray is just that. I've used it for 30 or more years on plastic models and model rockets, and it's always looked the same color to me.

Larry


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

See:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=222120&highlight=Seaview+colors
for a thread on the miniatures. 
Something to consider: the miniatures were painted for filming and the colors were chosen for their on-screen effect. The miniatures were never meant to be seen close up or through clear air. I've never seen an actual submarine that resembled the Seaview in finish. They're faded and stained and salt-washed and beaten. When I painted mine, I tried to make the model look like what a model of a "real" Seaview might look like. There are three shades of grey on the hull, another shade on the deck, plus traces of black and white and yellow and rust. Where I thought hull seams were, there is the slightest variation of tones around the circumference of the hull. For the seams around the hull and around the free floods, I sprayed a thicker coat of base paint, so the joints are just the thickness of a coat of paint above the adjoining surface. The effect is very subtle but closer to "scale". There are a couple of repair patch plates on the hull that are again just the thickness of a thick airbrush layer of paint. The hull bottom is almost white, the grey is so light. It's shaded with greys and greens and rusts.
(There's a round dead spot near the center of some of these images. Don't know what that is but it shouldn't be there. Tried to take it out of the bottom view but screwed it up. Sorry. Sigh.)
It's so good to see a new Seaview thread. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

In the photo of the bottom hull, are those torpedo tubes or sea water intakes for the condensers you've installed?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Those are torpedo tubes. And the angle of the tubes would just allow the torpedoes to clear the nose. 
Here are a couple better (?) shots. Still have that dead spot in the middle. Rats. 
But you can see I was trying to go for a fairly used, slightly battered look. After all, she's broken through ice packs, weathered every disaster imaginable, and look at how many times she hit bottom.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

There was no blue used on the 17 footer.I saw it in the 80's when it was at Hollywood Cars and Stars.It was a primer grey.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

But there is some kind of different-colored panel on the superstructure--it may not be blue but it reads as a blue-gray in a number of shots. It's different than the rest of the hull. The blue used on the 8 footer was VERY exaggerated to account for its underwater use, but even underwater it's very pronounced--I wouldn't be surprised if this was the same color used on the Flying Sub fins and on the otherwise yellow "missile drone" subs. Obviously that would have been too extreme the 17-footer that was used for shots of the ship running on the surface.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree too that duplicating the actual look of the 8-footer on the Moebius model would look silly--but reproducing the finish of the 17-footer (which looked like it had some aging, drainage marks around the limber holes, etc.) makes more sense. I like the idea (as seen in the great examples above) of trying to bring a more realistic look to the sub.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

starseeker said:


> Those are torpedo tubes. And the angle of the tubes would just allow the torpedoes to clear the nose.
> Here are a couple better (?) shots. Still have that dead spot in the middle. Rats.
> But you can see I was trying to go for a fairly used, slightly battered look. After all, she's broken through ice packs, weathered every disaster imaginable, and look at how many times she hit bottom.


Nicely done Sir! I like it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

jbond said:


> But there is some kind of different-colored panel on the superstructure--it may not be blue but it reads as a blue-gray in a number of shots. It's different than the rest of the hull. The blue used on the 8 footer was VERY exaggerated to account for its underwater use, but even underwater it's very pronounced--I wouldn't be surprised if this was the same color used on the Flying Sub fins and on the otherwise yellow "missile drone" subs. Obviously that would have been too extreme the 17-footer that was used for shots of the ship running on the surface.


The shadeing was a darker shades of grey.The fin and vent color on the Flying Sub is not the same as on the 8 footer.


----------



## sgariepy (Jun 20, 2003)

I found this from the 17ft top diving plane. It's not blue grey for sure. The sail hatches are the same as well as the side of water intakes. Maybe also the missile hatches and everything else that's supposed to a different shade of grey. Hope it helps.


----------

